# hosebib



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know if it's the plumbers or the builders but, Please stop putting the freakin hosebibs in the toekicks!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't onderstand what you mean, can you explain for me?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

In toekick? I think you mean somewhere else


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You mean the hose bibb is sticking out of the house at the foundation level?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I know. It's in between the floor and the bottom of the cabinet. And that would be some bulls***.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Np, just charge accordingly


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nothing like going to the fridge,bashing your toe on your sillcock at 3am.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I think we al know what a toekick is, obviously, the question is what Dave is referring to. I don't think he means a hose bib in the bathroom or kitchen toekick


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlumberDave said:


> I don't know if it's the plumbers or the builders but, Please stop putting the freakin hosebibs in the toekicks!


Where do u want it.. on top of countertop, next to the hemp bottle.. someone here post a pix of it not too long ago..


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The hose bib comes through the wall in to the toe kick of the kitchen sink cabinet. 5 times so far this year and the last one some schmuck soldered the threads. I don't take a lot of pic's out there I want to but when it comes time I am all about getting it done. Instead of opening a wall and slapping an access panel up afterwards. I have to let them make the repair to their cabinet. Not a complete job I like to leave. I'm just going to have to keep some lath on the truck.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

What is it about plumbers from Seattle?  I read that post five times I still cant figure it out. There are hb's in the kitchen by the floor and... oh wait you mean so you can drain them from the inside for cold weather? Still what's lath?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Texan said:


> What is it about plumbers from Seattle?  I read that post five times I still cant figure it out. There are hb's in the kitchen by the floor and... oh wait you mean so you can drain them from the inside for cold weather? Still what's lath?


I think he means the exterior wall penetration comes in below the cabinet floor ( toe kick area ).


----------

